# My bike that got stolen 40 years ago



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 6, 2017)

Found this bike on Craigslist my wife bought it as a early B-day present
The cool part is that it looks just like the bike that was stolen off my porch when I was 11 years old in San Luis obispo, California. Serial number starts with HK wich would make it Aug. 1975 , I was pleased to find the paint in decent shape
And the original tires soft and without cracks , rear tire reads Schwinn Stingray
My plans are to detail it and find a decent seat for it and find a place to admire it for years to come . never thought that a simple model bike as this would bring me so much joy .....Rafael

This pic is from the ad on Craigslist





And this pic is when I met the seller


----------



## Dave K (Mar 6, 2017)

Your wife is a keeper!


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 6, 2017)

Congratulations on a very meaningful find!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks fellas for the kind words , Im having a hard time trying to recall how I got the original one I had when I was a kid ?, I know I didn't receive it as new , we didn't have alot of money growing up , I either had to have traded up for it or got it from one of my older brothers ? I'm just glad I got it back.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 7, 2017)

I do not fit on a stingray these days. But i would have to get in some sweet rides before detailing. Very nice.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 8, 2017)

I had my Schwinn Varsity stolen back in the early 70's. Seems like every boy back then had a bike stolen.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 8, 2017)

67Ramshorn said:


> I had my Schwinn Varsity stolen back in the early 70's. Seems like every boy back then had a bike stolen.




Your probably rite on that point . Mine seemed to stick with me all these years ,loosing that bike was a bummer , I think a year after I got a new purple Westernflyer buzz bike another bike lil be keeping my eye out for .

Rafael


----------



## schwinnray (Mar 8, 2017)

love the fenderless coasters


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 8, 2017)

67Ramshorn said:


> I had my Schwinn Varsity stolen back in the early 70's. Seems like every boy back then had a bike stolen.



I traded in my 66 fastback to buy a 71 opague green Schwinn Super sport. Regret that to this day. Probably why I have 50 of them now. Then the super sport was stolen while i was at work. I miss that bike almost as much as the fastback. Now i have 3 green super sports. Bike thieves should get the same punishment as horse thieves.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 8, 2017)

Pics?


----------

